# Kinkajou breeder?



## robynd88 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi, does anyone know of any kinkajou breeders in the uk? If so can you give me contact info or point me in the right direction please..


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Maybe ask where the OP of this thread got theirs?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/794355-baby-kinkajou.html


----------



## robynd88 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ask who? I just wrote a new post. Only just joined this so not great at using it lol


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

OP = Original poster, the person who made the thread. Send them a private message!?

I am SURE there is somebody on here who bred theirs but can't think what their name is.. trying to find the thread!


----------



## robynd88 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok thanks Il try and have a browse round and look. I have been searching everywhere looking for one and cant seem to find one anywhere. If you can find the username can you let me know. Thanks


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

robynd88 said:


> Ok thanks Il try and have a browse round and look. I have been searching everywhere looking for one and cant seem to find one anywhere. If you can find the username can you let me know. Thanks


I can't find it anywhere :-x

But I will keep an eye out : victory:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

It may be worth posting a wanted ad in the classifieds section Domestic & Exotics Classifieds - Reptile Forums


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

MrJsk said:


> Maybe ask where the OP of this thread got theirs?
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/794355-baby-kinkajou.html


It says in the first post of the thread that the OP bred it. - and that he/she has a breeding group so that would seem a good place to start.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

RoninUK said:


> It says in the first post of the thread that the OP bred it. - and that he/she has a breeding group so that would seem a good place to start.


OH MY GOD, I think it is the thread I was talking about trying to find :bash: , FOUND IT!!! :2thumb::no1:

woops :blush:


----------

